
Database of all H1B petitions by company - ambrood
http://visadoor.com/h1bvisa-database#.VFssBVPF-hE
======
ambrood
I came across this link which lists in detail every H1B petition filed by an
employer over last few years. One interesting thing is that they list the
actually wage offered by a company for a given position to the beneficiary of
each petition. This perhaps a more accurate representation of salaries in Tech
industry than the glassdoor review.

~~~
johnloeber
Indeed! Thankfully, someone has compiled this data and made it easily
searchable: [http://www.salar.ly/](http://www.salar.ly/)

------
uberneo
This just looks full of Ads .. more detailed Analytical analysis is here -
[https://chartio.com/blog/2013/09/the-data-
behind-h1b-visas](https://chartio.com/blog/2013/09/the-data-behind-h1b-visas)

------
atlbeer
I'm not sure how I feel about the fact I was just able to look up my bosses
salary.

~~~
pjmlp
In some countries we discuss openly about salaries.

~~~
untog
But the US is not one of those countries, and this dataset is US specific.

------
basicallydan
Can anybody tell me why wage offer and prevailing wage don't match up? Is
there some kinda limit on what an immigrant can be paid?

~~~
tarikjn
H1-B workers can only be paid at or above prevailing wages in the area per
Department of Labor stats. This is set in the law as to avoid displacing US
workers.

~~~
radmuzom
Haha, having worked in the Indian offshoring industry for the last 9 years, I
can only say that this is a joke. At least 100 of my co-workers have moved to
US with wages much less than their American counterparts.

~~~
acveilleux
"Prevailing wages" is one of those statistics that can often be surprising.
The bottom line is that some businesses, sample size and definitions of how
the jobs are aggregated can drag the average down.

If you classify someone as a "Web Developer" then they will fall in bracket
that is ~55% of the "Computer Programmer" bracket (this data is by County so
it varies a _lot_ by geography).

AL programmers are paid from 61k to 95k. SF programmers are basically 20+k
higher.

~~~
craigts
This can also be the reason you see a company having multiple disparate titles
or changing them seemingly at random.

------
bfwi
It doesn't look like applications from Google have been denied. Since the H1B
visas are drawn in a lottery where there's three times as many applications as
the quota, how are Google able to get all their application certified?

EDIT: Apparently 21/2436 have been denied. That's still nowhere close to 2/3
though

~~~
jackhammer
I can't find my own H1B in the database. I don't think the data is complete.

EDIT: I found another page that actually did have my own H1B:
[http://h1b.myftp.org/](http://h1b.myftp.org/) . However, I believe it did
show one H1B in my company as approved which is actually denied.

------
obtino
I haven't seen any tech company beating the number requests from IBM yet.
Please post if you do...

~~~
gbvy
Wipro has over 6,000 so far this year

------
kozikow
Does anyone know if I can get the raw data in any form without scraping the
website?q

~~~
RealGeek
[http://www.foreignlaborcert.doleta.gov/performancedata.cfm#d...](http://www.foreignlaborcert.doleta.gov/performancedata.cfm#dis)

[http://www.flcdatacenter.com/caseh1b.aspx](http://www.flcdatacenter.com/caseh1b.aspx)

------
TheRubyist
I'm wondering why my petition is not there... what could be the reason ?

~~~
easytiger
I can't find some companies on there I know have done it too.

------
logfromblammo
If you want more detailed information, companies that have Labor Certification
Applications are required to maintain Public Access Files, to be presented for
perusal on demand to anyone that wants to see it, both at the company
headquarters and the facility where the nonimmigrant worker is working.

The LCA has to be included in the PAF, but there's other stuff in there, too.

Likely all useless to you unless you're an investigative reporter, immigration
activist, or just masochistic statistician, but it's supposed to be there,
nonetheless.

------
prlambert
Some interesting outliers in there, for example Google's CFO, Patrick
Pichette, at $650,000 in 2012

[1][http://visadoor.com/h1bvisa-2012-I-200-12121-384409/chief-
fi...](http://visadoor.com/h1bvisa-2012-I-200-12121-384409/chief-financial-
officer-and-sr-vice-president-google-inc-#.VFwaK_TF8QQ)

------
kghose
I was surprised that India leads green card applications by such a huge
margin. China and India should be about level since they both send about the
same number of students to higher ed in the US and in similar specialties.
Though I do see a lot more Chinese nationals in genomics/molecular sciences.

~~~
ambrood
A fair amount of those GC applicants are also the people who came here via
consulting companies like Wipro/TCS etc.

~~~
HeyLaughingBoy
I was wondering about that because I saw only one application from my
employer, but a few dozen from an Indian outsourcer that we have used in the
past. This town is small enough that it's likely 90%+ of them are in this
company.

------
itcmcgrath
s/H1B/LCA

I'm in that data, yet I have an E-3, not an H-1B.

One unintended consequence of moving to the US that I wasn't expecting is that
now my friends back home roughly know what my salary is. I understood when
moving here that the LCA (which has salary details) would be posted in public
spaces, but I didn't notice it was also a matter of public record which in
this day and age, means global public record.

I work in a smaller city, so while I may have been relatively anonymous in
somewhere like Silicon Valley, my location, company and role and year of
employment is more that enough to uniquely identify me. Such is life.

~~~
SeoxyS
Good news is: visas which don't require labor certification do not appear in
the data. I'm on an O-1 and I'm not in it.

------
polskibus
Is there a similar database for L1a visas available?

